# 3-point carry-all.



## slf-dak (Aug 12, 2012)

Has anyone made their own carry-all? Your plans could save me from do-overs.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey Dak.I started by gearing up a set of forks on back(I wanted a set anyway) I than built a simple platform from what I had around and use ratchet straps to secure this to my forks. It worked well for my needs. Hope this helps.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

randym99 said:


> Hey Dak.I started by gearing up a set of forks on back(I wanted a set anyway) I than built a simple platform from what I had around and use ratchet straps to secure this to my forks. It worked well for my needs. Hope this helps.


With your setup you could use a couple of good pallets and build sides on one, attach a barrel to another, and leave one flat. Quick and interchangeable, for different applications.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep,Been there and did that(kinda)Wife needed H2O on the garden ASAP, So a barrel "water truck" was put together QUICK. Never regreted having the forks.Great for alot of things.Mine are attached using the standard ss quick tach set up I have on most all my attachments.I first made an adaptor for the 3-pt.Now everything I can hook to the loader ,I can use on my 3-pt.I use chain binders to give "back-up" connection points.(In case something came unlatched while PULLING on the quick attach.


----------



## randym99 (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are a few pics of the 3pt--ss quick attach I use on my montana.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That's an awesome set-up you got going there, Randy.  Gives me some ideas to play around with. Thanks for the pictures. Bye


----------

